

The hottest JS framework, according to Google Trends - arturadib
http://www.google.com/trends?q=jquery,+yui,+dojo,+mootools,+scriptaculous

======
arturadib
Google Trends will only show 5 trends. Prototype got left out, but still won't
beat jQuery (it gets a huge peak in mid-2009 due to the release of a video
game with the same title).

------
shaddi
This is interesting. I did my first web project of any meaningful scale in
early 2008. When it came time to look for a JS framework, the people I spoke
with and searches on the net seemed to recommend Dojo. But it was confusing,
because I heard just as much about these other frameworks as well.

A bit later, when I started doing some more front-end work, I found jQuery,
and I dropped Dojo entirely because I found I was much more effective with it
(a little bit / [lim -> 0] is...). Since then, my anecdotal experience has
been that jQuery is the first-choice JS framework among the circle I regularly
interact with.

All this is to say: I feel like my preferences toward JS frameworks as a
relatively new developer are quite similar to this chart.

------
bentruyman
Is it just me or does it bother anyone else when libraries are referred to as
frameworks?

[http://hluujavablog.blogspot.com/2005/01/framework-vs-
librar...](http://hluujavablog.blogspot.com/2005/01/framework-vs-library.html)

------
axod
I think the reason is likely that people started releasing 'plugins'.

eg "jquery plugin to add 2 numbers!!!!"

I don't think that really tells you much about quality though.

~~~
edd
That is the inherit 'problem' with javascript/jQuery having such a low barrier
to entry. Anyone can copy and past a couple of lines of javascript and before
you know it they are a 'freelance jQuery expert'. Don't get me wrong its
amazing the power jQuery has for something that is so 'simple'

------
nathanwdavis
I lived in Indonesia a few years. I believe YUI is a common name in Indonesia,
but not sure of that.

------
adamc
I like jQuery and use it a lot, but I don't think popularity is a good measure
of quality.

~~~
spivey
Don't more users of an open source product cause better quality?

~~~
tvon
More _developers_ might, but it's just one of many factors.

------
FreeRadical
I wonder why YUI is so popular is Indonesia.

------
arnorhs
it's missing prototype, but has scriptaculous, it's UI-part... I the search
term and got a different picture

~~~
FooBarWidget
"Prototype" surpasses everything else but that's because Google finds
everything not related to the JS framework as well.

------
btipling
jquery is fun to use.

------
gcb
I ever only had to go for jquery for the plotting libraries.

other then that, YUI is much more professional to use.

most web searchs for jquery keywords you got a zillion blogs with 'plugins' on
how to do stupid little things. yui has a nice documentation and is consistent
even when you account community created widgets.

yui can be a little too OO centered, i recognize.

and on the end. diversity is always awesome!

~~~
postfuturist
What makes YUI more professional?

I've used both quite a bit and I've found the YUI documentation to be
frustrating to navigate and overly complex. YUI reminds me of the standard
Java libraries in all the wrong ways. jquery has fantastically straight-
forward, simple documentation.

~~~
gcb
I agree. jquery is more straight-forward for the Funcional crowd. which is not
everyone. it's almost everyone that do javascript. but even I like to use OO
for frontend as it's something i usually write-once-read-four-months-later.
and I need that OO constrains to live well with that.

About the documentation. it's a reference guide. it's like reading a well
formated source code. and the search feature there is top notch. I like it.
That's the main advantage to me. jquery tries to patronize me sometimes.

